# Private Health Insurance



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Moving to Thassos in a few weeks and have been looking at health insurance. As we don't plan on working when we are over there and I understand that the UK EHIC card no longer covers you for any emergency cover, has anyone managed to find a company that does cheapish health care cover for ex pats living in Greece. 

Is it also true that should we decide to get work, we would be covered?

Many thanks


----------



## sheps14me (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi, not sure about validity of ehic card, but I went to local clinic for an ear problem. Seen by dr and given a prescription for pharmacie. No charge at clinic only to show passport. Cost at pharmacie 2.35 euro..

I have repeatedly checked insurance and most are only valid for 30 to 90 days. I usually pay for visits and its a modest price.. yes you are right to be concerned for major problems like car accident but there is a reciprical arrangement for euopeans in Greece. You will get emergency operations but your post op care maybe a bit spartan! Dressings and day care lacking or charged for, even food. Family can do that for you.


----------

